

Dropbox enables effortless upload to OurDoings - brlewis
http://ourdoings.com/2009-09-08

======
herdrick
"Instead, share a Dropbox folder with box@ourdoings.com giving it a unique
folder name like unlisted-3v5vhkab"

What's this about? Human uuid generation?

~~~
brlewis
The site suggests a unique name because non-unique names require more manual
setup. Just name it something other than "ourdoings".

------
maxklein
Ehh, how about making your link to dropbox work? And you do know that dropbox
has an affiliate program, right? Ever think about using it perhaps?

What about a two way sync - emphasis that your pics are safe on your hard
drive, on dropbox as well as on ourdoings.

You may also want to think a bit about the general philosophy of online photos
- with things like dropbox available, people will store their photos in such a
service. But they still need a slick photo viewer, which dropbox does not
have. Maybe you should also point out that your site is like a viewer for your
dropbox photos.

By the way, good work on ourdoings - I really didn't think it would still be
around at this point in time.

~~~
brlewis
Which link didn't work? I definitely want to fix it.

And thanks. I'm definitely serious about building something that will last.

~~~
maxklein
The link that goes to dropbox.

~~~
brlewis
There's a JPG of the dropbox logo, which (this being a photo-sharing site)
goes to a page just for that image. I don't see anything else that looks like
it was intended to be a link. The instructions say to go to your own "upload
photos" page and find your own link with instructions.

~~~
maxklein
Yikes, you ARE out of touch.

~~~
brlewis
Yeah, sometimes. I took out the image and made Try It a link. Hope that's
better.

